
The Xerox PARC Visit - spking
https://web.stanford.edu/dept/SUL/sites/mac/parc.html
======
mimixco
I'm not sure what the point of this story is. Is it to discredit the work done
by Engelbart and his team, some of whom later moved to Xerox? Is it to suggest
that Apple themselves invented those UI concepts?

Alto failed commercially not because Xerox didn't understand what they had
built or kept it secret. It failed because Xerox was run by "tonerheads," as
Jobs called them in a video interview -- people who made their money on
copiers and couldn't envision a future beyond that. It also failed because
Xerox built something for secretaries rather than programmers, as Ted Nelson
has pointed out.

The history of graphical user interfaces and UIs in general is well known and
this revisionist version of it isn't contributing anything to the discussion.

